# I'm new to the forum and worried about E/T



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi folks,

I'm on my 1st cycle of IVF and due to have E/T on Friday although already I don't hold out much hope.  When having my scans the nurse said that there were 3 cycsts which were big and only 5 eggs which were only 10mm.  I have been on 3things (these drugs are making me so forgetful!!)of Menapour a day from the original 2 which has improved the eggs.

Got hubby to come into final scan on Monday as he wanted to know why they were still planning on e/t when it didn't sound all that good.  She reckoned the 3 extra days of jabs would make the eggs ready.

Just as an extra problem, I am petrified of needles and hospitals - but am now getting used to needles (got no choice in this really) but have heard some horror stories about E/t so am now in more of a panic!

Sorry for going on,this is my first post on here, just feel like crap today, think I've set us up to fail before we've even had a chance...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Emma

And welcome to FF 
Getting your follicles to grow is a bit hit and miss - I also had extra menopur and it took a week longer of jabs than originally expected. As long as they are monitoring you and things are still growing its a very good sign 

I too don't really like hospitals (one too many bad experiences) and have a phobia of scans (Dildocam is not my favourite!!!!!) so I'm always anxious when I attend clinic. The only way I got through it was to think +ve and remind myself why I was doing this (TO HAVE A BABY!) Focus on the 'end goal' and think of each visit as a step closer and you will get there hun .

As for egg collection (e/c) I was out cold! I had a general anaesthetic and I don't remember a thing. I was only asleep for about 30 minutes and had a lovely pleasent dream  I made sure DH was around all day just to hold my hand and stop me going loop de loop (hint: take lots of magazines, books, pack of cards, ipod, etc with you to help pass the time!). Afterwards I was a little bit sore but only like a wild night of sex  or a light period pain and this was gone after a couple of paraceptamol. 

Embryo transfer (e/t) was the easy bit. Its basically like a smear test, doesn't hurt at all (though you do get to show your 'bits' to half a dozen people!)  and is over in a couple of minutes. I was surprised how easy it was.

If you are worried about anything speak to your clinic - Thats what they are there for.
I'm sure, like me, you will find the worry is far worse than the real thing!

Good luck and try to relax  
Deb


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello my love
I assume from what you have said that you haven't had ec yet. This comes before et. Ec is done when they think your follies are ready (big enough) and is done either under a local or general anisthetic, depending on your clinic. Either way you will know nothing about it. Once they have collected your eggs (and dh sperm) you then wait for a phone call the next day to see if any have fertilised. Assuming at least one has you then have et in the next day or so. ET can be done with sedation but really is generally not bad at all. On rare occasions they may find it difficult but this is very rare. Usually it is no worse than a smear test. They use the same gadget to open you up, swab the area clean and then insert a very very fine thingy with the embrios. It takes a matter or minutes at the most.
You will probably get to see the embies on the screen before they insert them so you get to say hello to your little ones!

It is not uncommon to have the does of Menopur or whatever drug you are on (there are several different ones tht can be used) alltered as you go through the process. Some women respond quickly and the dose needs to be lowered, others respond slightly slower and the dose needs to be upped. Others like me get given the maximum dose (6 ampules a day) and don't really respond at all and the attempt has to be abandoned!

It sounds to me like you are doing great so don't worry. As I say EC comes first but you really won't know about that one as you'll be snoozing away! and then et you get to meet your little bubas so it is very exciting.
The hard part is then the 2ww as you wait to see if the embies stay with you or not. Enjoy every day of it if you can. Relax, keep warm and talk to your little embies, they are new life growing inside you and with any luck they will stick around for the whole 9 months!

Best of luck with it all and I look forward to seeing your BFP in the near future!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

thank you both for your kind words.

Yes your right meant egg retrieval!!  Just didn't get the feeling that the eggs were gonna be any good to be honest. I also haven't had any blood tests done since the very first one for AIDS etc..  After reading a few posts on here, it seems that I maybe should have had at least 2 during this process

I am awaiting my phone call from the hospital to tell me what time to take my releasing drug tonight ready for Friday.  I am shaking already and typing in tears!!!  Think it's fianlly hit me.  We've been waiting 2 years for this and we've kept ourselves busy with loads of holidays and doing up the house so have aways had distractions but now it here, I'm just a bag of nerves.

Hopefully I'll get to embryo transfer and have a happy little embryo or 2 but the thought of the 2ww is already killingme!! I've lied to work too and said that I'm having an operation on my ovaries (sort of true I suppose) so i can atleast be at home.

xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

My love
I have not had blood tests during the procedures before. The only time my clinic  do them is to check whether the follies are ready or not and they don't always need to do that. Different clinics do things differently so don't worry about what others have had.
Best of luck and try to stay   I know it is hard but take each day as it comes and keep looking forward to the day you hold your buba in your arms. This struggle, however long it takes, will all have been worth while then.
Mx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

Unfortunately everytime i have turned up for scans, I've had the same nurse and she has been quite miserable. I've tried asking questions, but don't seem to get straight or understandable answers.  When they finally told me on Monday that I was going ahead with egg retrieval, I didn't even feel excited.  Even hubby was abit miffed rather than happy and nothing normally phases him.

As we only get 2 cycles on the NHS, we just don't want one to be used unless they're absolutely sure that the eggs are ready.

I was updating a couple of people on our news the other day and was saying hopefully if we make to E/T then we will be officially pregnant but if the worse should happen it is a miscarriage.  One of the cheeky swines said it's not!!!  I just walked off.  How does everyone else feel.

I can't believe I've only just found this website - it is truely a god send


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma - there are no certainties in this game (re the quality of eggs) and I guess the only way you can look at it is at least you are getting some goes on the NHS. In my area there are none  
In my opinion yes you are preg once you have the embies on board and if you do loose them then yes it is a miscarriage, all be it a very early one. Certainly the emotional trauma you go through is huge and should not be underestimated. People (and mainly people who haven't been through this) often don't understand and can be bery insensitive as a result. My mil refused to accept that once we had our embie on board we were preg and when we lost it we had lost our baby. The way I looked at it was that, God forbid but that might be the longest we ever get with our baby and for us it was a special time. TO be a mother even if just for those 2 weeks was special.
Now other people may not find that a helpful way of looking at it but they have no right to tell me I am wrong or to try and change my view point. We are all different and all cope in our own ways.
Walking away is probably the best option as if someone is insensitive enough to make such a comment you would probably be wasting your energies to try to explain different.
I really hope this is the one for you and that you don't need that 2nd go.
lol
Minow x


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks again,  just been on the phone to one of my friends, who suggested going for a massage tomorrow (day before egg retrieval) to pamper myself and help me to relax.

that seems like a good idea to me, so just booked myself in for one...

I know there is no way of knowing til the day what my eggs will be like, but thinks everything is just so up in the air that I'm a quivering idiot!!

xx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Emma,

I cant believe Ive just wrote you a long post & it hasn't appeared!!

I wont be able to write it in the same way again but basically i was in the same position last week, My follies hadn't grown very well & I was on 8amps of Menopur, i had to stay on them for another 3 days & the next scan was just as bad, 2 at 10, one at 14 & one at 14 1/2 so I had another 3 days of menopur but at EC they got 4 eggs.
The 1st time i had an EC i didn't recall a thing, this time was a little more painful but *nowhere* near as bad Ive heard child birth can be & I still want to experience that .
The follies grow between 1 1/2-2 mm a day so there is still time.
I haven't had any blood tests during any of my 3 cycles so i wouldn't worry about that.
The final needle is given 36hrs before EC so I had mine at 22.10 on Wed night & was in clinic at 8.30 on the Fri ready for EC at 10.10ish.

A lady on the site told me i was now pupo (pregnant until proven otherwise) & thats exactly how i feel & act. I talk to my embie & stroke my tummy, hopefully he/she likes it in there & will stick but if I'm unlucky & only have he/she for a short time at least I know Ill have done everything to make he/she feel loved & wanted.
Good luck for your EC    
Jane

I bet that blasted post will appear now!!


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks Jane,

It really helps sharing this experience with other people.  Suppose for my first time, it's just the fact that I'm not sure what to expect.
The emotional side is just really hitting me as I've had plenty of distractions up to now.Looking forward to a massage now!
when i had my final scan on Monday there were 4 eggs at 10mm and one at 16mm.  Three cysts were also there on one of my ovaries measuring 18mm so they said that they will drain them / remove them. This will be fun having my releasing jab as my hubby is giving me my jabs and I'll be in work, so he'll have to come there to do it.

How are you doing during your 2ww and when is it up??  You most definately are pregnant in my eyes too.  Think I'll be doing the same, rubbing my tummy & talking nicely.  I've exagerated abit to my hubby by saying i have to have bed rest for 2 weeks after E/T so no housework, cooking, cleaning etc.  I think it's only right that he should have to do something!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

My consultant is very strict about the no housework, cooking etc! He reckons that really you should not do any for at least 9 months!  
Isn't that what DH/P's are here for at times like this!       
Mx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

Well to be honest, as much as it is an emotional time for us both, he really isn't having to have his body abused as much, so thought it was only right and fair that he does extra work!!  I want to see him sweat for a bit..LOL

God only knows what I'll be eating during our 2ww but I think takeaways are a high option.  As for washing, he'll probably just go and buy me 10 new pairs of pyjamas!!!  Luckily my mum only lives next door but 2 so she is coming to "help" him to do the housework. Which in his mind means "to do".

We've also got 2 parrots and a dog so they'll notice the difference.  Only the little parrot likes him, the big one attacks him but snuggles upto me all the time!!! the dog will be in her eliment she does nothing but sleep

xx

xx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Emma,

I feel like Ive been on this rollercoaster for years & it has been about 6, Ive painted & re-painted the house, had an extension built, changed jobs twice, changed my car etc anything to keep me occupied but I have to say the final stages & especially the 2ww is the worst thing ever 

Because of my job they always tell me to take 2weeks off, for which I'm very grateful but Oh Boy does it drag. Mainly because every old wives tale I hear i stick to.
No driving, ironing, hoovering etc, I always spend the first 24 hrs in bed & definitely no sex!
I had my ET on Monday but I haven't got a clue what date I'm suppose to test, last time I felt myself going nuts, thinking about it constantly, marking each day off the calendar & I posted on the 2ww everyday, if someone experienced something I wasn't i analysed it to death.
So this time I vowed to stay off FF & try to take one day at a time, apart from FF i think Ive been OK, just trying to be positive.
Jx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

bless ya!!

I certainly have everything crossed for you. 

During our 2 yr wat to start our IVF we decided that we could either sit around and wait, puttingo ur lives on hold or take the view that this could be our last 2 years on our own so we went for it.  Had 5 holidays a year seeing places like Cuba, Most of Canada, America etc..it was great and always gave us something to look forward to.  We also moved house and did each room up from scratch.  
Don't know if you read earlier, but I've lied to my employers and told them i was havin an op and would need 2wks off!!  Strictly speaking suppose I am and I'm having cycsts removed so I don't feel as bad!!  I am the only female doing my job for our company so they aren't sympathetic at all.  Infact one of my male colleagues needed time off to spend with his wife when she had a miscarriage and they refused!!

Hopefully we'll get as far as E/t, but I'm not holding out much hope right now!!

xxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

I think its sooo bad that women find it so hard to take time off, my friend who works in the same office tested + this year & because she'd had a previous m/c she had 8 weeks off to get her past the 12 week tI'me.
My boss has said to me that as far as she is concerned im pregnant & can take as much time off as i need, thats how it should be.

Keep thinking positive thoughts, you will get there, My responses have been crap but here I am incubating a little embie with a orangy/reddish scarf tied round my middle cause i haven't got any orange knickers!!!!!! 
See what old wives tales do to you


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

I've not heard that one, explain more!!!


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

We had the phone call today to say what time we need to be at the hospital on Friday for e/r.  It will be happening at 10:40am.  I am so scared right now as it's our 1st cycle.

Had my final releasing injection just over an hour ago, so fingers crossed those eggs are ok

xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma good luck for EC. I hope they get some really good ones.
You'll be fine I'm sure.
Realx and enjoy the knowledge that your soon going to get to meet your embies - Positive thinking there you see!   
Minow x


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

I will try, got more panicked though after phone call with the nurse as she told me to take a CD in to listen to while they were doing it, when all along I was told I'd be wiped out!!!

I know I'm being a pain in the backside and it'll all be worth it in the end, but I have this extreme fear of hospitals and needles.  Had a bit of councelling on the needles side of things and during my menopur have managed to draw them up myself which is amazing considering 2 months ago i just used to faint!!!

Not that brave yet to actually inject myself but hey, at least we're getting there.


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Emma,

In answer to the orange knicker question I read somewhere on this site that wearing orange knickers helps  but don't ask me why.

I had a shower & was getting changed when my eyes lite upon my orangy/reddish scarf & it just popped into my head so I thought MMmmmmm, I'll give any thing a go but I'm drinking that much water that it trailed into the loo (I know too much info!!) so Ive given up now.

I was told to take a CD in but really I think I only heard the first line & then I was out, they had loads of Cd's in there so I imagine they feel like a change every now & again.

Don't worry too much about the hospital, like Ive said your fears are the same as mine but its not as bad as you imagine...honest.

Jx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll get my hubby to go shopping for some nice orange knickers then!!!

I've just finished work and bless him he'd brought me a chinese as my last meal before E/R.. What a star, scoffed that down quickly before midnight!!  Now just finished packing my bag ready for the dreaded procedure..LOL

I'm hoping that they'll tell me it's ok to have a glass of wine on Saturday night as we've friends coming over and haven't touched a drop since starting all of the drugs, if they say no then fine it'a worth it.

How you feeling anyway??


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Emma, 

Just a quick message before I pop off to bed, hope everything goes OK tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you 

I had my EC last Friday & had a glass of wine on the Sat night, I figured that id been so good all the way through the treatment Id have one last treat. Funnily enough it wasn't as nice as I remembered, I suppose its like anything when your told to stop you want it even more!!

I'm not feeling too bad, my ovaries still ache abit but they have been jabbed with a needle so par for the course, 

Jx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

I survived it!!!!! ;  Yiipppeee me..LOL

Got to the hospital and when they took me in for it (only a few tears upto this point) they were really nice and calming.  The cream that they'd used to numb my arms for the drugs had worked, but unfortunately my veins kept crashing as soon as the needle went in.  The ended up getting 2 doctors to try and it had to go in the back of my hand where there was no cream!!!  Wasn't as bad as I thought to be honest.  Of course a few additional tears required though.

They only managed to get 2 eggs though, which was a bit of a disappointment as we had 7 follicles, but hey, it only needs one.  Did feel all of the goings on down there and remember begging them to stop (of course they didn't), but it was no where as bad as I'd imagined.

Just have to wait for the phone call tomorrow to see if they've fertilised now, which will again be another step closer.  Fingers crossed and all that!!!  If so, I've been routing round the house looking for orange things to tie round my stomach... The best I've come up with is an orange sarong so was thinking maybe if I wrapped it up like a nappy then that may count 

Hope you're ok, and not getting to much acheing...  Keep me posted on you too, I'm sure you're getting fed up with my long essays on here!!!

Em xx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh Emma, I'm so glad it went OK, Ive been on pins all day!!!!
I checked in earlier to see if you had posted, just thought Id have another look before I went to bed.

Your EC didn't sound like you had an easy time but at least thats another step nearer, fingers crossed for tomorrow .
Your right that you only need one but heres hopin they both fertilise & you have 2 lovely little embies to put back.

The thought of you in your orange nappy made me lol.

Take care Jxx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

I know, when i told hubby he fell over laughin!!!

well i can't believe I've got something else to get nervous over now. Just about to go to bed and then it'll be the day of the phone call to see if our embies have fertilised.. It's exciting and nerve racking at the same time

Thanks for your thoughts, will post on her tomorrow as soon as we hear something..

Em xx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

Can't believe it, we've just had our phone call from theemryologist and one of the eggs has now fertilised!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are going in on Monday for E/T.. We're getting closer, but still edging on the side of caution.  Wow, what a feeling.  Bring out that orange sarong..LOL

How are you feeling today Jane??


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sending you and your embie lots of positive vibes! 

Good luck for monday, it will be fine!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks bendybird

Feel ontop of the world at the moment, but obviously trying hard not to get too excited...

xx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Emma,

My computer went kaput on Saturday morning, can you believe it, Ive been going nuts all weekend  
Congratulations on your little embie, as the saying goes it only takes one  
Hope everything went OK today & you've got that embie snuggled in & that orange nappy on .

I went to a hen night on Sat @ 8pm & was home in bed by 9.30!!
I suddenly started to feel unwell & went out side for some fresh air & was sick everywhere...very embarrassing and Id only had 1 orange juice. Got home & was sick all through the night, with the most horrendous headache. I took it easy on Sunday but still felt queasy & headachy. Today Ive still got a slight 
headache & felt pukey this morning, got those dreaded AF pains but I'm still trying to keep +

Jxxxxx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

I've been really worries not hearing from you - phew glad you're ok, well apart from the throwing up part.  Must have been a great hen do then..LOL

Yes, had E/T today, and it was painless thank crunchie!!  The worst part was not being able to go for a pee first so all that i could think of was if i did it would go over the doctors face...Hubby said it was meant to be quite an emotional part of the treatment and there's me moaning that i needed a pee!!!

Well I've just gone and got loads of DVDs for the next 2 days and am sure that hubby will go and swap them when I'm done. Couch potato for the next 2 weeks minimum.


You're half way through your 2ww hun, well done. 
xxxxx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Well its nearly 2 O'Clock in the morning & Ive been awake with bad AF pains since 12, I'm now on day 8 & I didn't make it past day 9 last time so i think its playing on my mind a little too much.
Ive scoured the site for positive stories of BFP's after AF symptoms & found quite a few but I suppose I'll just have to wait & see. We've said this is our final attempt so AF stay away .
Sorry to be so negative........

I know what you mean about wanting to pee, my ET was later than planned & I was absolutely bursting by the time it was over but then i didn't want to go in case I flushed it out even though i was told this was impossible!!
How long are you off work for Emma?


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Just been reading your posts i just wanted to send u loads of     
Iam goin for my first consultation for ivf on 27th of this month, so its been nice to read how u felt so far. keep us all posted and good luck & take it easy xx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

well I've got my fingers crossed for you too!!

Well it's the day after our E/T and I'm trying to feel really positive but had pains all night, which have left me feeling abit fed up.  Rang hubby who bless him tried to make me feel positive but failed miserably...

Ended up falling asleep on the sofa and woke up feeling loads better and happier, I was probably just tired and i get really grumpy when I'm like that..

Good Luck to all

Em


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Angel,

Thanks very much for all that positive energy you've sent us, I'm feeling a little bit better today, still got AF pains but nowhere near as bad as early morning, just got to keep on hoping 
Good luck with your first consultation, i bet it cant come quick enough for you both 

Hi Emma, 
Sorry for the poor me post but it was the wee hours of the morning & I was feeling very low 
I experienced pains after both of my EC & ET, your nether regions have been poked, prodded & generally messed about with, it should settle down soon.
Have you watched all your DVD's yet, are you off work?

Jxx


----------



## emma_d (Oct 3, 2006)

Don't apologise for feeling alittle down.  I'm pulling my hair out already and it's only been 24 hours!!!

I'm at my doctors tomorrow and she said that she'll sign me off for a couple of weeks until we know the outcome.  Fortunately for me as well she's agreed not to put down exactly what we're going through, just that I've had a gynea op!!!  What a star she is.

Just sat and watched daytime tv today as hubby wanted to watch the DVD's with me so had to wait til he got back from work.  

Can't help but feel like it's not gonna work, just can't help myself.  I'm driving myself mad with it.  This is definately the worst part of IVF!!

Big hugs n kisses from me xxx


----------

